# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Agosto 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 11:13)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Ago 2019 às 18:38)

Boa tarde, máxima de 29,8°C e atual de 26,2°C com céu limpo e algum vento moderado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2019 às 19:38)

Boas ....mais uma tarde quente e seca ...nunca mais chove ,já com vento de WNW e ,com 29.2ºC...hoje também não chegou há máxima prevista para a zona de 34.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2019 às 20:01)

Boas...hoje a brisa a fazer mais efeito ...a varrer o ar quente mais cedo ,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (1 Ago 2019 às 21:06)

Boas 

Por aqui o dia começou com nevoeiro. 
Depois ceu limpo e vento moderado durante a tarde... 
A minima foi de 14.3°C e máxima de 27.5°C 

Atualmente ceu limpo vento fraco e ja com 18.3°C com 80% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2019 às 21:08)

Boas...finalmente uma boa noite com frescura natural ...já se vai arejando a casa ,com 24.4ºC...hoje já vê a descer .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Ago 2019 às 22:07)

Boas...os próximos 2 dias o gajo  ainda vai apertar ,brisa mais fraca ,com 22.5ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## Manmarlopes (1 Ago 2019 às 22:21)

Boa noite, fresquinho com 17,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Ago 2019 às 06:44)

Bom dia, neblina matinal com 16,4°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2019 às 15:51)

Boas...aqui pelo interior desertico  ...mais um dia de inferno e seco ...nunca mais chove ,com 33.8ºC e não se pode andar na rua .

Dados de ontem 19.5ºC / 33.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2019 às 18:26)

Boas ....inferno continua ...sol doentio  e ar quente ,com 34.7ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Ago 2019 às 18:50)

Boa tarde, 28,3°C com céu limpo e algum vento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2019 às 20:12)

Boas...já com algum vento de WNW a varrer o ar quente...força  ,com 30.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (2 Ago 2019 às 21:37)

Boas, 20,4°C com vento moderado

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Ago 2019 às 22:11)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ,brisa natural a passar ...amanhã mais um dia de inferno ,com 25.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 35.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (3 Ago 2019 às 10:57)

24°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a brilhar 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2019 às 12:14)

Boas...mais uma tarde de inferno ...máxima prevista 36ªC para a zona...tudo há bruta ...com menos 10.0ºC não chegava,não deixava de ser um dia verão ...nunca mais chove ,com 29.7ºC e sol já doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2019 às 15:06)

Boas ...tarde de inferno ...sol abrasador  e vento quente e seco ,com 33.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (3 Ago 2019 às 16:46)

Boas

por estes lados amanheceu encoberto, levantou as 10h... 
atualmente ventania sol e com 26.7ºC


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2019 às 20:26)

Boas ...final de tarde...brisa já a correr ...mais uma tarde inferno ,com 27.3ºC...bem melhor .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Ago 2019 às 22:33)

Boas...hoje a brisa a trabalhar bem ...boa noite para arejar a casa...aquece durante durante o dia...refresca durante a noite ,com 23.2ºC...muito bom.

Dados de hoje 14.5ºC / 35.0ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Ago 2019 às 07:27)

Bom dia, céu nublado com 19,1°C, ontem máxima de 31°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (4 Ago 2019 às 10:38)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 23.2°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Ago 2019 às 10:54)

Boas, por aqui 23,1°C já com sol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2019 às 12:24)

Boas ...a alvorada com nebina mas drepessa desapareu.mais uma tarde inferno ...já não se pode andar na rua ...nunca mais chove ,com 30.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (4 Ago 2019 às 12:26)

Boas, por aqui 25,7°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2019 às 14:36)

Boas ....o inferno da tarde já  por cá ,já com algum vento de WNW ,com 32.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2019 às 19:34)

boas...mais uma tarde de inferno e seca ,algum vento ainda quente WNW,com 29.7ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (4 Ago 2019 às 20:18)

Boas

Dia de ceu encoberto durante a manhã, limpando por volta das 11h... 
Depois ceu limpo vento moderado durante a tarde. 
Minima de 17.6°C e máxima de 27.9°C

Atualmente vento ja mais fraco, ceu limpobe com 19.7°C e 76% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Ago 2019 às 22:56)

Boas...noite cheia de frescura natural ...amanhã mais um dia inferno ...depois os próximos dias parecem ser mais de verão ,com 20.6ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 16.5ºC / 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2019 às 10:14)

Boas ...hoje a noite mais fresca ,uma temperatura ainda decente ,pela vai tarde vai voltar o inferno ...nunca mais chove ,com 24.0ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2019 às 12:03)

Boas ...a começar a tarde de inferno ,sol doentio ,com 28.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2019 às 13:51)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima já a queimar ,com 31.6ºC .


----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2019 às 16:07)

Tem sido agora nevoeiro todos os dias por Aguiar da Beira.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2019 às 16:53)

Boas ....o perigoso ainda há solta ...algum vento e quente ,com 34.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2019 às 18:36)

Boas ....continua há solta ,com 32.8ºC e vento  e seco .


----------



## magnusson73 (5 Ago 2019 às 19:33)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 29.6°c,céu limpo e vento fraco .Início de mês, todos os dias com máximas acima dos 33°c  na estação do aeródromo

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 29.6°c
Min 17.9°c
Max 30.5°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 33.5°c a essa hora
Min horária 13.7°c às 7h
Max horária 33.9°c às 17h 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (5 Ago 2019 às 19:34)

Por Ferreira de Aves um dia tranquilo, com muito sol e calor.
Algum vento à hora de almoço, mas nada de especial.

O GFS está interessante para aqui na 5.ª feira à tarde, por outro lado o IPMA nem menciona a possibilidade de convecção nas zonas do interior.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2019 às 20:43)

Boas...até que enfim já se pode ir há rua ...brisa natural já a trabalhar ,com 27.6ºC.


----------



## ricardop120 (5 Ago 2019 às 21:22)

Boa
Dia igual ao de ontem, neblina até  ao meio da manhã. Ceu limpo e vento durante a tarde. 
Minima de 15.1°C máximo de 28.2°C

Atual ceu limpo vento fraco e 19.9°C e 86% HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (5 Ago 2019 às 21:31)

Boa noite, algum nevoeiro a aparecer de oeste, dia com nevoeiro de manhã e céu limpo á tarde, 21,0°C e algum vento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Ago 2019 às 22:00)

Boas ...ambiente na rua vai melhorando ...boa noite para o arejamento da casa ,com 24.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.8ºC / 34.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2019 às 09:33)

Boas ...ainda com uma temperatura decente...mas pela tarde deve ...nunca mais chove ,a partir de amanhã parece vir por ai uns dias de verão ,com 23.3ºC e céu limpo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2019 às 11:56)

Boas ...céu limpo e ainda com uma temperatura decente ,com 27.5ºC...máxima prevista para a zona 34.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2019 às 14:15)

Boas ...não se pode andar na rua e encarar com o gajo lá de cima ,sol doentio e nuvens altas a chegar ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2019 às 17:41)

Boas ...meio nublado e ambiente abafado ,algum vento quente seco ,com 30.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2019 às 19:32)

Boas ...já sem o gajo lá cima a chatear ...ficou longe da máxima prevista ,e já se pode ir há rua ,vento vai varrendo o ar quente,com 26.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2019 às 20:25)

Boas ....AC de fora ligado com frescura natural ,portas e janelas abertar a varrer o bafo  de casa,com 24.6ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ricardop120 (6 Ago 2019 às 21:06)

Dia de ceu encoberto, hoje sem vento. Mas abafado. 
Minima foi de 17.4°C máximo de 27.2°C 
Atual ceu continua encoberto e abafado sem vento e com 21.3°C e 81% HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Ago 2019 às 21:53)

Boas ...bom fresco natural continua a correr ,com 23.0ºC e céu nublado .

Dados de hoje 16.2ºC / 31.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (6 Ago 2019 às 22:01)

Boa noite, manhã com nevoeiro até ao meio dia depois de dissipar nuvens, 20,5°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aspvl (6 Ago 2019 às 22:19)

Boa noite!
Está a chuviscar por Ferreira de Aves já há alguns minutos.


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2019 às 06:38)

Bom dia, céu nublado e sem chuva, 18,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Ago 2019 às 07:48)

Bom dia, Covilhã 20°c, céu nublado.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 20.°c
Min 19.7°c
Max 23.3°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 7h com 17.9°c a essa hora
Min horária 17.9°c às 7h
Max horária 20.7°c às 0h 

Vista para nascente





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2019 às 09:59)

Boas ...finalmente um dia fora do inferno ,nublado e alguns pingos ,.viva o verão ,com 21.0ºC...maravilha de temperatura .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2019 às 14:21)

Boas ...finalmente consegui arranjar uma manhã para se estar numa esplanada em sossego total ,viva o verão ,pela manhã ainda houve alguns momentos com aguaceiros,nada incomodado ,com 23.2ºC e continua nublado .


----------



## Bajorious (7 Ago 2019 às 15:19)

Boas.
Então quase não ia chover no sul... aiiiii





24.2°C // 54%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2019 às 15:28)

23.3ºC, céu nublado.
Por aqui nem uma pinga que eu tenha visto.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (7 Ago 2019 às 19:02)

Estive praticamente toda a tarde na rua. Ao início da tarde, quando saí, achei estranhamente abafado. No regresso já estava mais fresco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2019 às 19:02)

Boas ...melhor dia de verão do presente mês ,hoje sim...já dei para andar na rua todo dia ,venham mais dias iguais ,com 25.1ºC e continua nublado .


----------



## magnusson73 (7 Ago 2019 às 19:52)

Boas, Covilhã 24.5°c, dia de céu muito nublado abrindo um pouco mais ao final da tarde a nível de chuva caíram apenas alguns pingos a meio da tarde que nem deram para molhar o chão. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 24.5.°c
Min 19.7°c
Max 25.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 19h com 25.7°c a essa hora que é a máxima horária de hoje.
Min horária 17.9°c às 7h
Max horária 25.7°c às 19h 

Vista atual para poente (as duas primeiras) e para nascente (a última).











Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (7 Ago 2019 às 21:12)

Boas

Dia de ceu muito nublado, praticamente nao houve vento. Foi um dia bastante abafado.
A minima foi de 18.4°C e a máxima de 28.2°C
Atualmente ceu muito nublado, sem vento e com 23.3°C e 70% HR


----------



## Nickname (7 Ago 2019 às 21:17)

20.8ºC, ainda chuviscou ao fim da tarde, mas sem acumular.
Máxima: *25.3ºC*
Mínima: *16.6ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Ago 2019 às 21:51)

Boas ...noite calma...quase sem vento ,com 22.1ºC e céu limpo .

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 26.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (7 Ago 2019 às 22:30)

Boa noite, 23°C com céu nublado, todo o dia foi assim mas sem chuva

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (8 Ago 2019 às 02:07)

Por estes lados ja choveu. Deu para molhar o alcatrão e deixar aquele cheirinho caracteristico... uma trovoadazita é que era... estao 19.2°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2019 às 06:26)

Bom dia, já cheira a chuva, 21,6°C com pluviômetro a zero
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde, céu nublado 28°C e sem chuva 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Ago 2019 às 19:41)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 25 1°c, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
Madrugada e manhã de chuviscos com um acumulado de 1.8mm na estação do aeródromo , céu muito nublado até meio da tarde a partir daí já com abertas o  vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.1.°c
Min 19.6°c
Max 26.1°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 27.7°c a essa hora
Min horária 19°c às 3h
Max horária 28.2°c às 17h 








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (8 Ago 2019 às 20:17)

chove bem


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2019 às 20:24)

*20.2°C*, chuva fraca.

*3.6mm* acumulados.

Acumulados bem mais generosos 30km a Oeste:
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOLIVEIR6


Fotos tiradas com o telemóvel, muitos campos ainda bastante verdes, principalmente junto a ribeiros.
Ribeiros esses que ainda correm e bem!  Nos últimos Verões abrasadores que temos tido, muitos secam.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Ago 2019 às 21:39)

Boas ...hoje foi uma ida há Capital ...alguma chuva fraca pelo meio do caminho ,na saida  com o céu todo tapadinho e cheguei com ele limpo ,com 23.6ºC e alguma brisa fraca.

Dados de hoje 19.3ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## Cesar (8 Ago 2019 às 22:04)

Parece me que me começa a cheirar a Outono, choveu durante a madrugada, o dia foi de nublado com abertas, agora ao fim do dia choveu outra vez.


----------



## magnusson73 (8 Ago 2019 às 22:21)

Boa noite, Covilhã 23.2°c, depois de um fim de tarde onde o ceu ficou praticamente limpo as nuvens estão de volta.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 23.2.°c
Min 19.6°c
Max 26.1°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 21h com 24.3°c a essa hora
Min horária 19°c às 3h
Max horária 28.2°c às 17h

Imagens do fim de tarde em que o céu ficou praticamente limpo

















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (8 Ago 2019 às 22:26)

Boa noite, continua o céu nublado com 23,9°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (8 Ago 2019 às 22:28)

*19.7ºC*
Início de noite ventoso e de chuvisco/chuva fraca.

*4.2mm* acumulados.

Máxima: *26ºC*
Mínima: *17.1ºC*


----------



## huguh (9 Ago 2019 às 01:42)

mais chuva !


----------



## Manmarlopes (9 Ago 2019 às 07:29)

Bom dia, 19,0°C com chuva desde as 3:30 aproximadamente, 5,5mm 






Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2019 às 08:06)

*15.7ºC*
Céu nublado

A noite teve períodos de chuva moderada e forte, *11.4mm *acumulados desde as 0h.
Ontem o dia acabou nos *4.8mm*.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2019 às 08:23)

Boas ...olha a chuvinha ...tão bom ver a chover ,com 19.5ºC...tão bom este fresco natural .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2019 às 11:49)

Boas ...por aqui continua um belo dia de verão ...apesar de não haver sol ,já algum tempo que não ,uma boa manhã para se andar na rua com este fresco natural ,com 21.2ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2019 às 12:55)

*21.8ºC*, céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado.
Não choveu mais.

*16.5mm* em Agosto, 92% da média mensal


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2019 às 13:56)

Boas ...por aqui a  continua neste momento num belo dia de verão ,com chuva mais a norte da cidade do que aqui,cheguei agora da rua e chovia bastante naquela zona ,com 18.9ºC e 2.0mm...muito bom .


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2019 às 15:47)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...por aqui a  continua neste momento num belo dia de verão ,com chuva mais a norte da cidade do que aqui,cheguei agora da rua e chovia bastante naquela zona ,com 18.9ºC e 2.0mm...muito bom .


Estão mais 5 ºC aqui do que aí, numa tarde de agosto eheh


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2019 às 17:24)

Boas ...já com céu mais aberto e sol...mas a brisa continua ,com 24.1ºC,a máxima prevista era de 28ºC,penso que vai ficar longe .


----------



## ricardop120 (9 Ago 2019 às 18:41)

boas

Por aqui a noite foi de chuvinha, ainda choveu bem. com algum vento. Mas de dia apenas choveu durante a manhã. 
A tarde esta a ser de céu nublado, vento fraco e estao 23.6ºC


----------



## Nickname (9 Ago 2019 às 20:19)

*18.3ºC*, vento fraco.
Acabou por não chover mais, tarde de céu muito nublado ainda assim.

Máxima: *23.1ºC*
Mínima:* 15.2ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Ago 2019 às 22:04)

Boas ...céu limpo e boa brisa fresca ,com 20.2ºC...muito bom para uma noite de verão .


----------



## magnusson73 (9 Ago 2019 às 23:17)

Boa noite, Covilhã 19.7°c, hoje na cidade amanheceu com chuviscos pois cerca das 8h o solo estava molhado  , contudo na estação do aeródromo não houve acumulação, ficando o valor deste evento o de ontem que foi de 1.8mm  , em geral dia de céu pouco nublado e com vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 19.7°c
Min 19.6°c
Max 27.2°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 22h com 19°c a essa hora que é a atual mínima horária de hoje.
Min horária 19°c às 22h
Max horária 26.2°c às 16h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (10 Ago 2019 às 11:09)

19.5°C no Sarzedo, numa manhã de sol  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2019 às 11:29)

Boas ...hoje com sol...o melhor já se foi embora...chuvinha ,de momento ainda com uma temperatura decente ,com 24.3ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de ontem 18.4ºC / 25.2ºC e 2.0mm .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2019 às 13:28)

Boas ...por enquanto  há temperatura está calma ,mas o gajo lá de cima já faz moça ,com 26.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2019 às 16:06)

Boas ...hoje atacar em força o gajo lá de cima ,não se pode encarar com ele...doentio ,com 29.2ºC  e vento quente.


----------



## Manmarlopes (10 Ago 2019 às 17:37)

Boa tarde, manhã com nevoeiro, depois de dissipar, houve sempre nuvens altas, 24,8°C e vento moderado.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2019 às 19:41)

Boas ...o gajo lá de cima já se escondeu ...já rola o bom fresco natural ,com 23.2ºC...muito bom para um final dia de verão .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2019 às 20:48)

Boas ...já muito nublado e mais fresco natural ,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Ago 2019 às 22:28)

Boas...nublado e vento moderado fresco de NW,com 19.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 29.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (10 Ago 2019 às 23:03)

*16ºC*
Por aqui vai chovendo!  

O dia foi ameno, tendo o fim de tarde sido extremamente ventoso!!

Máxima: *25ºC*
Mínima: *13.8ºC*


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2019 às 06:57)

Bom dia, uns fresquinhos 12,7°C com algum nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (11 Ago 2019 às 08:28)

A noite foi fresca, mínima de* 10.1ºC*
Por agora, *13.2ºC* e céu praticamente limpo.

Ontem o acumulado foi de *0.5mm*


----------



## Serrano (11 Ago 2019 às 10:23)

Depois de um aguaceiro nocturno, agora o céu está limpo no Sarzedo e o termómetro marca 16.5°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2019 às 10:25)

Boas, 19,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2019 às 10:28)

Boas ....hoje pela 1h da noite ainda houve direito alguns aguaceiros ,mais um dia de verão cheia de frescura natural,com 20.2ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2019 às 14:09)

Boas ....o verão por aqui continua ,com algumas nuvens de passagem ,com 24.5ºC...boa temperatura para se andar ao ar livre .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2019 às 17:47)

Boas...continua um belo dia de verão ,muita brisa natural a correr e bom ambiente por casa ,com 24.4ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Nickname (11 Ago 2019 às 18:55)

*18.8ºC*, vento moderado, ambiente bem fresquinho!!!
Belo dia de Verão, a máxima não foi além dos *21.8ºC
*
Extremos de 19.5ºC / 9.8ºC no aeródromo.

Já Várzea da Serra nem aos 17ºC foi...
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ITAROUCA3


----------



## ClaudiaRM (11 Ago 2019 às 19:07)

Nickname disse:


> *18.8ºC*, vento moderado, ambiente bem fresquinho!!!
> Belo dia de Verão, a máxima não foi além dos *21.8ºC
> *
> Extremos de 19.5ºC / 9.8ºC no aeródromo.
> ...



Esta noite tive frio. Tão bom!


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2019 às 19:16)

Boa tarde, máxima de 25,0°C temperatura atual de 21,9°C com algumas nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2019 às 19:51)

Boas...mais um bom final de tarde num dia verão ,continua bem arejado ,com 21.1ºC...boa temperatura .


----------



## Nickname (11 Ago 2019 às 20:52)

*15.5ºC*, vento moderado.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Ago 2019 às 21:01)

De passagem (em férias) pela Covilhã, não resisti a ir ver o Sporting local jogar com o Porto B, no velhinho Santos Pinto...Posso-vos garantir que há muito tempo que não rapava um frio  como o que apanhei, sobretudo na 2ªparte, com o sol já escondido do outro lado da Estrela! Valeu a vitória...e uma sopa quentinha ao chegar a casa!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2019 às 21:14)

Boas ...céu limpo e vento moderado de NW e fresco ,com 18.5ºC...muito bom,mais uma noite para dormir .


----------



## ricardop120 (11 Ago 2019 às 21:45)

Boas

Por aqui o fim de semana foi de ceu nublado com chuva durante a madrugada de domingo... Não houve vento. 
Atualmente céu limpo sem vento e com 17.3°C e 71% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Ago 2019 às 23:22)

Boas...vento fresco e moderado de NW,com 16.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 25.4ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (11 Ago 2019 às 23:33)

Boas.
Vento moderado com boas rajadas.
15.7°C // 56%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (11 Ago 2019 às 23:38)

Boa noite, 13,0°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2019 às 08:29)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 12,1°C com mínima de 8,2°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (12 Ago 2019 às 08:33)

*12.2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo.
Mínima: *8.1ºC*


Mais uma noite com algumas mínimas interessantes:
Várzea da Serra, Tarouca: 4.8ºC
Pinhanços, Seia: 5.9ºC
São João do Monte, Tondela: 6.8ºC
Gojim, Armamar: 7.7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Ago 2019 às 11:09)

Nickname disse:


> *12.2ºC*, céu praticamente limpo.
> Mínima: *8.1ºC*
> 
> 
> ...



Tens os 5,3 graus de minima do vale de Ananda, Covilhã. 
Essa estação no próximo Inverno vai ser uma fábrica de gelo. 

Fica o link:

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IOURONDO2


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2019 às 11:50)

Boas ...por enquanto mais um dia verão ,bem arejado e bom ambiente por casa ,os próximos dias já não prometo ser de verão ,com 22.9ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2019 às 14:12)

Boas ...máxima prevista para hoje 29.0ºC   para a zona,vento contiua de NW,com 26.8ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2019 às 19:19)

Boas ...como se esperava...pela tarde aqueceu ,de momento com nuvens a chegar ,o gajo lá de cima já se sumiu ,com 26.8ºC e algum vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (12 Ago 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite, tarde agradável com algumas nuvens altas, 29,3°C de máxima com mais nebolusidade para o final do dia, por agora 18,1°C 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Ago 2019 às 21:57)

Boas ...por aqui continua uma boa noite,vento mais fraco e com 22.7ºC...muito bom .

Dados de hoje 14.0ºC / 28.7ºC .


----------



## Nickname (12 Ago 2019 às 23:40)

Hoje lá aqueceu para temperaturas mais normais, mas ainda abaixo da média.
Máxima: *26.2ºC*

A noite também segue mais amena que a de ontem por esta hora, *14ºC*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2019 às 11:56)

Boas...hoje é mesmo para ...os dias verão acabaram ,no horizonte são dias para descer ao inferno ,nunca mais chove ,com 26.7ºC...vai subindo e ar seco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Ago 2019 às 12:49)

Boa tarde, manhã fresca, algumas nuvens altas e 26,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2019 às 14:20)

Boas ...o perigoso lá de cima já ao ataque ...não se pode ir há rua e encarar com o gajo com 29.9ºC e ar seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2019 às 16:59)

Boas ...por aqui o perigoso continua há solta ...não há ninguem que o prenda ,com 32.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2019 às 19:58)

Boas ...por aqui o perigoso já deparecer no horizonte ,vento aumentar de WNW,varrer o ar ,com 29.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2019 às 20:59)

Boas ...finalmente já se pode por o pé fora de casa ,com 26.3ºC e alguma brisa .


----------



## Manmarlopes (13 Ago 2019 às 21:01)

Boa noite, céu limpo pelo anoitecer, fumo visível para o interior, 20,8°C com mínima de 8,6°C e 31,5°C de máxima.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (13 Ago 2019 às 21:09)

Boas
Por aqui dia céu limpo com vento fraco durante a tarde. 
A minima foi de 11.9°C e a máxima de 29.9°C
Atualmente sem alterações com 19.7°C e 64%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Ago 2019 às 22:26)

Boas...noite de lua grande ...melhor ambiente na rua ,alguma brisa a passar ,com 24.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 32.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2019 às 09:35)

Boas ...hoje vai ser mesmo de inferno ...máxima prevista 35.0ºC ...nunca mais chove ,a esta hora já vai nos 26.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2019 às 12:57)

Boas ....chega a tarde ...já se está a virar para o inferno ,com 31.8ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2019 às 13:55)

Boa tarde, 30,5°C com céu praticamente limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2019 às 14:22)

Boas ...já está impróprio para se andar na rua ,afinal acabaram por aumentar a máxima para 36.0ºC ,a tarde de terror ,com 33.4ºC e ar seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2019 às 17:05)

Boas ...o inferno continua por aqui ,desde manhã que não um pé de fora na rua,nem se consegue respirar e encarar com o gajo lá de cima ,sufoco ,com 34.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2019 às 18:23)

Boas ...vento moderado de WNW....quente e seco ,com 33.5ºC,começou agora a descer .


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Ago 2019 às 21:04)

Boa noite, 22,9°C com céu limpo, mínima de 9,8°C e máxima de 31,6°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2019 às 21:32)

Boas ...voltamos hás noites quentes ,temperatura ainda em alta,brisa a fazer pouco efeito ,com 26.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Ago 2019 às 23:19)

Boas ...brisa mais fresca com a temperatura ainda em alta...amanhã será pior o dia,mais um dia de terror ,ainda com 25.0ºC.

Dados de hoje 19.1ºC / 35.3ºC .


----------



## Nickname (14 Ago 2019 às 23:47)

A noite segue agradável, sem o fresco dos últimos dias, *18.2ºC*

Já o dia foi quente, com uma máxima ligeiramente acima da média.

Máxima: *30.1ºC*
Mínima: *10.8ºC*


----------



## Serrano (15 Ago 2019 às 10:34)

22.6°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a reinar.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (15 Ago 2019 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, hoje participei numa caminhada noturna ao topo do monte Colcurinho, por lapso esqueci de levar o termómetro, esteve agradável até meia encosta onde passamos nevoeiro, depois sensação térmica desagradável com vento constante, de momento 32,7°C, fica um cheirinho da dita, o nascer do sol atrás da Serra da Estrela
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2019 às 14:55)

Boas...manhã foi de banhos ...a partir do meio dia,toca a fugir,só se fosse para continuar por lá,a primeira noite tropical do mês,tarde de terror ,nunca mais chove ,com 36.1ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2019 às 17:15)

Boas ...terror continua por aqui ,deve estar insuportável lá fora ,com 37.2ºC...tudo há bruta...menos 10ºC chegava perfeitamente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2019 às 18:41)

Boas ...o inferno continua ,o ambiente por casa já é de sauna ,vento moderado de NW quente  e seco ,com 34.0ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (15 Ago 2019 às 19:51)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 30.1°c, hoje está a ser o dia mais quente desta semana, a máxima a ultrapassar os 35°c na estação do aeródromo .

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 30.1.°c
Min 19.7°c
Max 31.9°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 34.8°c a essa hora
Min horária 17.6°c às 7h
Max horária 35.6°c às 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2019 às 21:12)

Boas...já com melhor ambiente na rua ...hoje foi cá uma sova ,quase 10h sempre acima dos 30.0ºC ,como que há corpo que aguente ,com 27.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Ago 2019 às 22:46)

Boas,ainda algum vento de NW,amanhã mais um dia de terror ,com 25.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 21.8ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Ago 2019 às 00:16)

Boa noite registei uma máxima de 28°c atualmente 13°c por terras de montemuro.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (16 Ago 2019 às 05:34)

Bom dia, 13,5°C com céu limpo para este e nevoeiro para oeste.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 09:12)

Boas....mais um dia de inferno pela frente ,mais uma noite com temperatura tropical ,nunca mais chove ,já vai lançada nos 25.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 10:45)

Boas,tal como ontem...a esta hora acima  dos 30.0ºC ...já não há paciência para aturar esta gajo ...mais tarde de terror ,com 30.4ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 12:08)

Boas ...chega a tarde,,,começar a descer para o inferno ,máxima prevista 38ºC para a zona ,mesmo há bruta ,tudo no escuro por casa,com 32.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 14:03)

Boas...já está impróprio para se andar na rua ,com 35.3ºC...inferno .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 16:40)

Boas ...inferno dizem que não existe ...mas por aqui existe ,sem condições ,com 36.6ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 19:49)

Boas ...mais umas horas de inferno que já vai passando ,vento moderado de NW já a varrer o ar quente ,máxima prevista não foi atingida ,com 30.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 21:07)

Boas...mais um dia com 9h bem acima dos 30.0ºC ...muita fruta ,melhor ambiente na rua ,por casa estamos na sauna ,com 26.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Ago 2019 às 22:11)

Boas ...amanhã mais um dia inferno ...nunca mais muda ,vento moderado de NW continua ,com 25.3ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.5ºC / 36.7ºC .


----------



## rubenpires93 (16 Ago 2019 às 23:08)

Está a fazer trovoada seca na zona de CB?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Ago 2019 às 02:12)

rubenpires disse:


> Está a fazer trovoada seca na zona de CB?


Não houve cargas elétricas registadas nas últimas 24 horas, mas o concelho de Castelo Branco é grande, logo pode ter ocorrido uma trovoada localizada no Oeste do município (Sarzedas, Martim Branco), e ninguém sabe de nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Ago 2019 às 02:31)

rubenpires disse:


> Está a fazer trovoada seca na zona de CB?





"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não houve cargas elétricas registadas nas últimas 24 horas, mas o concelho de Castelo Branco é grande, logo pode ter ocorrido uma trovoada localizada no Oeste do município (Sarzedas, Martim Branco), e ninguém sabe de nada.


Impossível. Não há registo de assinatura relevante tanto no radar como nas imagens de satélite.
Já agora, está-se a generalizar o termo 'trovoada seca' de forma errada. Uma trovoada distante não é trovoada seca. Se não chove no meu quintal, não quer dizer que a trovoada seja seca.
Trovoada seca é uma tempestade cuja precipitação associada não chega ao solo por causa do ar extremamente seco. As condições para a formação destas tempestades não se verificaram hoje, nem nos últimos dias.


----------



## Manmarlopes (17 Ago 2019 às 07:18)

Bom dia, nevoeiro e 15,7°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 10:14)

Boas...mais um dia de inferno ,o gajo lá de cima hoje vêm novamente bruto ,nunca mais chove ,já vai nos 28.6ºC .

Trovoadas...era bom ,deve ser falso alarme .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 12:04)

Boas...chega a tarde começa o inferno ,cheguei agora do quintal ...do pior ,máxima prevista 37ºC...tudo há bruta ,com 31.3ºC .


----------



## Serrano (17 Ago 2019 às 13:21)

27°C no Sarzedo, com céu limpo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 14:13)

Boas ...hoje a temperatura entrou mais tarde acima dos 30.0ºC ,por cá já o inferno de todos dias ,vento têm estado de SSW,a virar para WNW e a temperatura a subir ,com 34.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 16:27)

Boas ...inferno ,com 36.1ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Ago 2019 às 17:52)

Muito calor!! Atualmente 26°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 18:09)

Boas ...o perigoso ainda há solta ,com 35.8ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 20:02)

Boas ...o gajo já vai desaperecendo no horizonte ,vento de NW a varrer a ar ,com 30.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 22:00)

Boas ...hoje melhor fresco a correr ...mais um dia com 8h acima dos trinta ,com 24.6ºC...parece que amahã vêm melhor dia .

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 36.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 23:26)

Hoje sim...já dá para encher o peito de ar fresco lá fora ,e varrer o ar quente em casa ,tudo aberto para circular o ar ,com 22.5ºC...muito bom.


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Ago 2019 às 10:07)

Bom dia e bom domingo, céu nublado e 22,5°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (18 Ago 2019 às 10:26)

Alguma nuvens no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a registar 22.1°C.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (18 Ago 2019 às 11:30)

Bom dia, Covilhã 21.5°c, manhã fresca com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.5°c
Min 17.8°c
Max 23.8°c que terá sido perto das 24h

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 10h com 18.6°c a essa hora .
Min horária 14.3°c às 7h
Max horária 19.8°c às 24h

Imagens de hoje de manhã 




















Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Ago 2019 às 14:08)

Boas, céu mais nublado e 27,3°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (18 Ago 2019 às 16:20)

Boas

Este fim de semana estive por Gouveia. Ontem ceu limpo com vento fraco ao fim da tarde. Esteve quente.

Hoje amanheceu com algum nevoeiro e ceu nubladom 

Atualmente em santa comba esteve a chover de manhã agora ceu nublado vento fraco e com 26.7°C


----------



## Cesar (18 Ago 2019 às 16:47)

O dia é de nublado com mais sol durante a tarde.


----------



## Serra do Açor (18 Ago 2019 às 17:53)

Boa Tarde, manhã com algumas abertas, de tarde já chuviscou fraco, continua nublado. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2019 às 18:13)

Boas ...finalmente um dia de verão ,nuvens de passagem durante o dia,nunca mais chove ,com 28.4ºC...já não via uma temperatura destas já algum tempo ...a esta hora .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2019 às 19:42)

Boas...boa temperatura a esta hora ,com 25.0ºC boa brisa a correr .


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Ago 2019 às 19:46)

Boa tarde, céu pouco nublado e vento de SW 21,8°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2019 às 20:22)

Um bom final de tarde para arejar a casa ...estava haver que,nunca mais apanhava fresco natural ,com 22.6ºC...é pena é ser poucos dias .


----------



## Manmarlopes (18 Ago 2019 às 21:35)

Boa noite, ar fresco com 17°C
Vista para oeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Ago 2019 às 23:11)

Boas,noite bem arejada na rua e melhor ambiente por casa ,com 18.2ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2019 às 00:04)

Brisa a correr ainda e com 17.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.4ºC / 31.4ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Ago 2019 às 00:05)

Boa noite!
De férias por terras transmontanas. Estou no sítio do costume, em Sanhoane, freguesia do concelho de Sta Marta de Penaguião, distrito de Vila Real. 
Hoje decidi acordar bem cedo para ver o nascer do sol. Estava frescote mas não me arrependi. 
Algumas fotos tiradas com a GoPro e com o telemóvel:
















Tenho mais fotos e timelapses mas fica o possível já que a internet é bastante limitada.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2019 às 06:59)

Bom dia, 13,7°C com nevoeiro

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2019 às 12:33)

Boas...este dia ainda vale por um dia de verão .o bom acaba depressa ,a partir dos próximos dias está de volta os dias inferno ,nunca mais chove ,com 28.8ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2019 às 13:44)

Boa tarde, céu nublado com 23,3°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2019 às 15:45)

Boas...mais nublado agora pela tarde,vento fraco de WNW,com 30.1ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2019 às 19:00)

Boas...um final de tarde feliz num dia de verão...nublado e com brisa a correr ,com 25.5ºC...muito bom .


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Ago 2019 às 19:51)

Boas!
Hoje já foi um dia mais quentinho porém o tempo nublado manteve-se. Já deu para tomar uma banhoca na praia fluvial do costume. 
Ficam umas fotos de hoje, no miradouro de São Pedro, a 657 metros de altitude:
Santa Marta de Penaguião ao centro:






A imponente Serra do Marão de fundo:


----------



## Manmarlopes (19 Ago 2019 às 21:01)

Boa noite, 19,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (19 Ago 2019 às 21:10)

Boas
Dia de ceu nublado com neblina durante a manhã.  Não houve grande vento. 
Mínima de 13.7°C e máxima de 25.6°C 
Atual ceu limpo e com 18.2°C e 71% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Ago 2019 às 21:51)

Boas,nuvens altas e brisa a correr ,com 20.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.8ºC / 30.5ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (19 Ago 2019 às 23:06)

Boas dia de céu nublado, na serra a temperatura a oscilar entre os 22 e os 24 graus. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2019 às 07:40)

Bom dia, hoje está mais fresco com 10,0°C e sem nevoeiro.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2019 às 15:09)

Boas...está de volta ...lá se vai embora os dias de verão ,voltamos aos dias inferno ,nunca mais chove ,com 32.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2019 às 17:49)

Boas...a tarde já ,com 32.8ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2019 às 18:24)

Boa tarde, 32,4°C com céu limpo, máxima de 34,5°C e mínima de 9,5°C. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (20 Ago 2019 às 21:12)

Boas
Dia de ceu limpo e quentinho com algum vento ao fim da tarde. 
Minima foi de 12.4°C e máxima de 30.0°C 
Atual sem alterações e com uns agradáveis 22.8°C e 61%  HR


----------



## Manmarlopes (20 Ago 2019 às 22:12)

Boa noite, 20,4°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Ago 2019 às 22:17)

Boas...voltamos também hás noites quentes ,vento fraco de NNW,ainda com 27.0ºC...hoje ainda está mais fresco por casa do que na rua,tudo fechado .

Dados de hoje 17.1ºC / 33.2ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (20 Ago 2019 às 23:05)

Boa noite, hoje já mais quente sigo com 19.7. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2019 às 00:10)

Boas,vento fraco e com 25.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2019 às 07:52)

Bom dia, algumas nuvens por cima da serra, parece neblina, 14,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (21 Ago 2019 às 07:54)

Bom dia , na Covilhã manhã fresca com 19.9°c agora no auriol.


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2019 às 07:56)

Boas nuvens altas e vento fraco...mais um dia de ,temperatura não baixou dos vinte ,nunca mais chove ,com 20.9ºC.


----------



## Cesar (21 Ago 2019 às 14:32)

Para os lados de Espanha vai se formando nuvens de trovoada.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2019 às 14:58)

Boas,hoje como novidade ,além do há  nuvens de a crescerem na zona,andavam desaparecidas já há muito tempo ,com 32.8ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2019 às 17:39)

Boas ...tarde  e a nuvens cada vez menos ,com 33.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2019 às 19:01)

Boas...hoje ainda está bravo ,vento fraco de ESE,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2019 às 21:44)

Boas ...ambiente na rua ainda muito morno ,nada se mexe ,ainda com 28.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Ago 2019 às 22:59)

Boas...noite continua quente ,o vento já apareceu de NNW mas fraco,com 27.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 20.7ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (21 Ago 2019 às 23:24)

Boa noite, hoje esteve bem quente 36°C de máxima e mínima de 13°C, por agora 18,6°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2019 às 08:12)

Boas...noite tropical ...mais um dia de inferno pela frente ,nunca mais chove ,com 23.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2019 às 12:29)

Boas ...vêm a caminho   para a tarde ,vento de ESE ,com 31.5ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2019 às 12:55)

Boa tarde, 36,2°C com muitas nuvens
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2019 às 14:10)

Boas ...tal como ontem...nuvens pela tarde ,sol doentio ,vento de ESE,com 32.7ºC .


----------



## Dan (22 Ago 2019 às 16:48)

Ontem de tarde, PINTA, Vimioso.















Por agora, céu pouco nublado e 31ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2019 às 17:12)

Boas, 35,3°C com máxima de 37,2°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Ago 2019 às 17:38)

Dan disse:


> Ontem de tarde, PINTA, Vimioso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esses burros daqui a algum tempo serão famosos. Estiveram na televisão há poucos dias e agora estão no fórum!  
Mas, antes de mais, buonas eimaiges i cuntinaçon dun bun trabalho!


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Ago 2019 às 20:57)

Boas

Por aqui dia quente com ceu nublado de tarde e sem vento
A minima foi agradável de 18.2°C e máxima de 36.1°C 
Atualmente sem alterações e ainda com 28.2°C e 47% HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2019 às 20:59)

Boas ...ainda muita fornalha acessa a esta hora ...mais uma noite de sauna ,com 30.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## Manmarlopes (22 Ago 2019 às 22:07)

Boa noite, céu limpo e 23°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Ago 2019 às 22:24)

Boas ...só agora baixou dos trinta ,sem aragem ainda ,com 29.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 22.1ºC / 35.1ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Ago 2019 às 00:25)

Boas!
Dia já bem mais quente. Por volta das duas o sensor marcava *34,0°C*. Ao final do dia aproveitei o facto de estar em Lamego para dar um salto à serra das Meadas. Ficam umas fotos:




Já no topo da serra:




Pôr do sol:




A noite segue amena.


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Ago 2019 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 17,1°C com algumas nuvens

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2019 às 08:17)

Boas...noite bem quente...mínima 23.6ºC ,mais um dia de inferno ,nunca mais chove ,com 24.2ºC e algumas nuvens .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2019 às 12:25)

Boas...já mais forte ,com 32.0ºC e vento fraco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2019 às 14:05)

Boas ...pior ,sol doentio  e com 34.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2019 às 16:03)

Boas ...inferno ,pela tarde nuvens de ,com 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2019 às 18:20)

Boas...inferno ainda ,sol doentio ,com 35.1ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (23 Ago 2019 às 21:16)

Boa noite, hoje esteve quente, máxima de 37,9°C e mínima de 15,3°C. O dia foi passado em Piódão com muitas nuvens á tarde. Crepúsculo visto de uma encosta da Serra do Açor.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Ago 2019 às 21:58)

Boas...por aqui ainda se pede fresco ....coisa que não há ,hoje só de AC ligado ,noites destas ainda não tinha aparecido este verão ,com 29.1ºC e algum vento de NNW.

Dados de hoje 23.6ºC / 36.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Ago 2019 às 07:13)

Por aqui o dia de ontem foi quente de ceu com algumas nuvens. 
A minima foi de 18.6°C e maxima de 36.5°C


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Ago 2019 às 07:17)

Hoje estou por Gouveia ceu praticamente limpo e estao uns frescos 17°C


----------



## ricardop120 (24 Ago 2019 às 07:18)

Hoje estou por Gouveia ceu praticamente limpo e estao uns frescos 17°C


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2019 às 08:04)

Bom dia, 14,9°C algumas nuvens altas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2019 às 10:52)

Boas ...mais uma noite de sauna ...mais um dia de terror ,nunca mais chove ,a esta hora 30.6ºC...só bafo quente .


----------



## Serrano (24 Ago 2019 às 10:55)

Quentinho no Sarzedo... 25.3°C!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Ago 2019 às 12:02)

Bom dia, Covilhã 30.2°c, semana com máximas acima dos 30°c e pouca nebulisidade , a máxima da semana foi ontem com 36.4°c na estação do aeródromo. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 30.2°c
Min 22.6°c
Max 30.8°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h com 29.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 18°c às 8h
Max horária 29.2°c às 11h

Neste momento algumas nuvens na Serra. 








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2019 às 12:31)

Boas ...por aqui hoje...salve-se quem puder ,já são muitas horas e dias só de ar quente ,dia e de noite a ser bomberdeado com ar quente ,com 33.2ºC e vai ser uma tarde inferno .


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2019 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, nuvens altas e 31,3°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2019 às 14:24)

Boas ...inferno ,sol doentio ,por casa só de AC ligado ,lá fora 35.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2019 às 16:32)

Boas ...inferno ,com 36.9ºC .


----------



## Serra do Açor (24 Ago 2019 às 17:52)

Boas, ontem foi um dia bem quente com a temperatura a chegar aos 37 graus com o vento de leste estava um bafo, bastante complicado. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2019 às 18:50)

Boas...muito  ainda,hoje com vento de WNW mas quente ,com 33.8ºC...já vai descendo .


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Ago 2019 às 20:56)

Boa noite!
Dia quentinho mas bem ventoso. Vento esse também quente.
Ao longo da tarde a nebulosidade foi entrando de Oeste.
Ficam umas fotos de hoje:
No rio Douro, perto de Resende:




Já cá por casa. Pôr do sol mais 'sombrio', tempo a mudar:








A partir de amanhã estão previstos aguaceiros e trovoada. Tentarei relatar sempre que puder. 
*26,0°C *e o vento continua moderado.


----------



## Manmarlopes (24 Ago 2019 às 22:04)

Boa noite, 19,3°C e algumas nuvens altas

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cesar (24 Ago 2019 às 22:09)

O dia iniciou com nuvens no horizonte, o tempo teve calor até as 4 da tarde, a partir daí começou a refrescar.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Ago 2019 às 22:10)

Boas...mais uma noite sauna...por casa ,lá fora ,temperatura ainda em alta ,hoje mais aragem de NNW,com 26.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 23.4ºC / 37.4ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (25 Ago 2019 às 04:14)

Boas.
23.1°C // 36%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (25 Ago 2019 às 06:18)

Alvorada com nuvens.. Vêm aí as trovoadas


----------



## Cesar (25 Ago 2019 às 06:43)

Bom dia já tá a começar a actividade eléctrica, pelas imagens de satélite existe também trovoadas sobre o mar.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia!
Trovoadas a sul e Oeste daqui (Sta Marta de Penaguião). Já vi uns quantos raios por trás da serra do Marão e Meadas. 
Boa forma de acordar.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 08:02)

A célula que estava a Oeste seguiu o seu caminho para norte. A célula que estava a sul passou de raspão por cá mas deu para ver alguns raios e respetivos trovões. Choveu moderado por instantes, e neste momento está tudo calmo.
Ficam umas fotos (por ordem cronológica):





















Perdoem-me o ruído em algumas fotografias. Pouca luz + câmara do telemóvel não combinam muito bem. E aproximam-se mais células a sul, não há descanso e ainda bem.


----------



## cm3pt (25 Ago 2019 às 08:48)

Acordei com uma série incrível de bombas. Cinco ou seis seguidas de pelo menos 110 dB . Infelizmente não consegui imagens. Uma célula passou mesmo sobre a minha casa . Foi a trovoada matinal mais forte que me recordo .


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 08:59)

cm3pt disse:


> Acordei com uma série incrível de bombas. Cinco ou seis seguidas de pelo menos 110 dB . Infelizmente não consegui imagens. Uma célula passou mesmo sobre a minha casa . Foi a trovoada matinal mais forte que me recordo .


Bem forte. Passou mais de raspão pela Régua e Santa Marta de Penaguião mas os trovões foram muito potentes. Choveu bastante também.
Fica um gif do vídeo que fiz dessa célula:





Screenshots:








Tenho mais registos na GoPro de trovões muito potentes. Só quando chegar a Lisboa é que consigo publicá-los.
Que saudades que tinha de um dia assim.


----------



## Neves89 (25 Ago 2019 às 09:20)

Início de manhã brutal por Alijó, a zona do vale do tua e Douro a levar com uma grande rega e um show elétrico muito bom! Depois irei tentar carregar alguns vídeos


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 09:37)

Bom dia, neblina matinal e 16,9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Ago 2019 às 10:05)

A cadência de raios é realmente impressionante, e  aparentemente a maior actividade está reservada para o final da tarde 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Ago 2019 às 10:13)

Boas

Ontem por Gouveia o dia foi quente. Não tenho os valores de temperatura. 
Hoje ás 6 horas da manha choviscou um pouco. As 9h trovejou veio dos lados de Seia e foi virada a Mangualde. 
Agora tudo calmo sol e nuvens


----------



## Serrano (25 Ago 2019 às 10:25)

23°C no Sarzedo, onde já choveu durante a manhã. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cm3pt (25 Ago 2019 às 10:35)

Imagem atualizada dos incêndios na zona afetada pela trovoada (os raios vêem-se no mapa). É só ver a quantidade de incêndios que deflagraram por causa dos raios. Felizmente vários estão dominados mas outros ainda estão a merecer atenção, por exemplo três no concelho de Vila Pouca de Aguiar.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Ago 2019 às 12:16)

Bom dia, Covilhã 27.8°c, céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.8°c
Min 22.3°c
Max 27.8°c e atual 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 11h com 24.9°c a essa hora .
Min horária 17.8°c às 7h
Max horária 24.9°c às 10h

Imagens de hoje tiradas durante a caminhada matinal que fiz , passei na zona do aeródromo onde apanhei cerca de 10 minutos de chuva moderada , na cidade nem uma pinga , na estação do aeródromo não aparece nenhuma acumulação mas choveu perto pois a menos de 1 km.estava o solo todo molhado.
Ve-se que tambem choveu para nordeste ( penúltima foto tirada para o alto s.gião/Sarzedo).






































Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 13:01)

Boa tarde!
O dia segue com céu pouco nublado por altocumulus castellanus. A nordeste vê-se uma bigorna extensa, já ouvi uns trovões bem longínquos. 
Os distritos de Vila Real, Viseu, Castelo Branco e Bragança vão entrar em alerta laranja devido à ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoada fortes. O dia parece prometer.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Ago 2019 às 13:05)

Julgo que às 6 e tal da manhã choveu qualquer coisa por aqui mas não juro porque quando me levantei estava tudo seco outra vez.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Ago 2019 às 13:11)

Boas , na Covilhã caiu um pequeno aguaceiro,  temperatura desceu 2°c em cerca de 15 minutos , estando agora nos 28.5°c.

Vista para nascente:






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Ago 2019 às 13:12)

Céu parcialmentw nublado, visíveis algum s cúmulos medíocres. 

Enviado do meu Q10S5IN4GR através do Tapatalk


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Ago 2019 às 13:41)

Volta-se a ouvir trovoada por Gouveia. Está para os lados de fornos de Algodres (acho eu)... no telemóvel diz que está 25°C


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2019 às 13:49)

Boas...muito melhor ambiente na rua hoje ...já me livrei do inferno por uns dias ,hoje já vi chover ,mas não foi geral,aqui pela minha zona choveu pouco mas na zona norte da cidade onde eu estava choveu bem,com 27.8ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Ago 2019 às 14:12)

Ouvem-se trovões ao longe ,agora com 29.2°c .





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 14:27)

a minha mãe também ja ouviu trovões ao longe, ainda não ouvi nada


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 14:33)

Boa tarde, 26,7°C e céu assim








Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 14:37)

agora sim, tambem ja ouço alguns trovões


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 14:45)

huguh disse:


> agora sim, tambem ja ouço alguns trovões


A célula de Tabuaço está a roncar bem. Trovões audíveis também por aqui.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Ago 2019 às 14:52)

Finalmente uma chuvinha mais consistente ainda que passageira.

Há pouco aquelas células a norte de Gouveia devem ter sido bonitas de ver 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (25 Ago 2019 às 14:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Julgo que às 6 e tal da manhã choveu qualquer coisa por aqui mas não juro porque quando me levantei estava tudo seco outra vez.


Confirmo. Foi um aguaceiro por volta das 6:20.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2019 às 15:42)

Boas...como se esperava para a tarde...mais ,meio nublado e abafado ,com 30.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2019 às 15:55)

Chuva intensa e trovoada, durante alguns minutos. 22,8ºC por agora.


----------



## Bajorious (25 Ago 2019 às 16:09)

A maior instabilidade já só se encontra a norte da Estrela. Aqui ficamos sempre com os restos.

Por agora algum sol entre nuvens.
26.8°C // 41%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Ago 2019 às 16:10)

dahon disse:


> Confirmo. Foi um aguaceiro por volta das 6:20.



Obrigada! Afinal não estava a sonhar.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Ago 2019 às 16:13)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 28°c, céu parcialmente  nublado e vento fraco.Alguns aguaceiros durante a tarde sendo o mais intenso o que  ocorreu cerca das 15h.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 28°c
Min 22.3°c
Max 30.5°c

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 15h com 29.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 17.8°c às 7h
Max horária 30.4°c às 13h

A chuva a passar ao lado da estação do aeródromo o acumulado até às 15h mantem-se a 0.









Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (25 Ago 2019 às 16:25)

Bajorious disse:


> A maior instabilidade já só se encontra a norte da Estrela. Aqui ficamos sempre com os restos.
> 
> Por agora algum sol entre nuvens.
> 26.8°C // 41%hr
> ...


Vai surgir instabilidade a sul da Estrela no distrito de Castelo Branco nas próximas horas..


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 16:33)

Boas, já se ouve trovoada para leste, 29,0°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2019 às 16:40)

À 15 minutos atrás





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Ago 2019 às 17:04)

Alguns trovões abafados por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 17:09)

Trovões audíveis também por aqui. Vêm de NE. Que escuridão!


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 17:12)

Para este e para nordeste
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (25 Ago 2019 às 17:13)

Terceiro aguaceiro a atingir a cidade. Este com precipitação menos intensa que os anteriores, mas o acumulado já vai em 10 mm numa estação aqui da cidade. 19ºC por agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 17:14)

Chove bem agora, com pingas bem grossas. Nasceu uma célula aqui por cima. Raios visíveis a NE, longínquos.


----------



## ricardop120 (25 Ago 2019 às 17:25)

Troveja de novo por Gouveia. Trovoes bem fortes


----------



## dahon (25 Ago 2019 às 17:26)

Bastantes relâmpagos a SE.
Edit(17:48): Aguaceiro e com trovoada mais próxima.


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 17:46)

caiu um aguaceiro moderado ha uns minutos atrás, curta duração
entretanto mais trovões, agora parecem um pouco mais perto


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 17:53)

Já trovejou (porém os trovões eram longínquos), já choveu forte, já choveu fraco, já choveu com sol.  Agora vejo uma bela célula a descarregar na serra das Meadas, quase a atravessar o Douro. Não há tempo para processar. 
Ficam umas fotos:


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 18:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Agora vejo uma bela célula a descarregar na serra das Meadas, quase a atravessar o Douro. Não há tempo para processar.



sim está com uns bons trovões, pena ainda estar um pouco longe


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 18:21)

huguh disse:


> sim está com uns bons trovões, pena ainda estar um pouco longe


Já passou. Intensificou-se ao passar pelo Marão. Aqui deu chuva moderada.
Mais um conjunto de células a caminho, vindas de sul. Novamente muito negro para esses lados.
Daqui a pouco vou a um sítio mais alto para tirar mais fotos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Ago 2019 às 18:31)




----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 18:32)

agora já ronca bem mais perto, volta a chover
vamos ver o que vem aí


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 18:39)

E ouvem-se mais trovões. Cenário espetacular a sul. Pinga.
Edit 18:40: estrondo enorme!  Vejo raios a sudeste daqui. Céu muito negro mesmo!


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 18:39)

QUE ESTOIRO! TREMEU TUDO AGORA DASS
Caiu mesmo aqui perto


----------



## Nickname (25 Ago 2019 às 18:47)

*22ºC*
*1.8mm* acumulados por aqui, divididos por dois aguaceiros, um de madrugada, e outro por volta das 18h


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 18:51)

veio mesmo para cá.
chuva moderada e trovões bem perto. o de à bocado até saltei, vi o clarão mas não estava à espera de um estrondo tão grande


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 18:54)

Espetacular por aqui!
Frequência brutal de raios a Este! Há anos que não via algo assim! E já captei tantos com a GoPro.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 19:26)

Já passou, o grupo de células seguiu para norte. Para terminar temos undulatus asperatus. 
Tenho tantos registos que nem sei por onde começar a publicar.


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 20:01)

a trovoada já era mas boa chuvada agora, pingas bem grossas

EDIT: mais um trovão ao longe


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Ago 2019 às 20:06)

Boas, por aqui não choveu mas a trovoada andou por perto. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Ago 2019 às 20:08)

Uma print scren de uma das células. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 20:08)

Novamente trovoada e chuva forte! Mesmo por trás do Marão.
Que dia!


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 20:09)

huguh disse:


> QUE ESTOIRO! TREMEU TUDO AGORA DASS
> Caiu mesmo aqui perto



aí está o estrondo que ouvi


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 20:18)

Célula ativa para Coimbra
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Neves89 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:19)

Zona Alijó e Sanfins Douro a rebentar! Tenho vídeos mas com o telm não consigo fazer upload só quando for a casa na folga consigo por aqui. Mas em 7 anos de Douro sem dúvida as melhores trovoadas que já apanhei!


----------



## Neves89 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:21)

Zona Alijó e Sanfins Douro a rebentar! Tenho vídeos mas com o telm não consigo fazer upload só quando for a casa na folga consigo por aqui. Mas em 7 anos de Douro sem dúvida as melhores trovoadas que já apanhei!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 20:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Novamente trovoada e chuva forte! Mesmo por trás do Marão.
> Que dia!


Fica um gif de um dos magníficos raios:




Tudo mais calmo.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:36)

Boas, na Covilhã céu muito nublado e uma brisa bem fresca, com 24.2°c.
Não caiu mais nenhum aguaceiro depois das 16h.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:36)

Por aqui céu nublado algum vento fraco, há a tentativa de surgir instabilidade pelo norte do Alentejo e Castelo Branco mas de forma desorganizada.. Pode ser que nas próximas horas possa querer pegar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Ago 2019 às 20:39)

Wow  Arredores de Coimbra on fire 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2019 às 20:43)

Boas....finalmente algum fresco a esta hora,já vai arejando a casa...foram muitos dias de sauna ,muito nublado aqui pela zona ,com 24.9ºC.


----------



## magnusson73 (25 Ago 2019 às 20:45)

Volto a ouvir trovões e está a ficar muito escuro para oeste.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 21:34)

20,4°C





Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Wow  Arredores de Coimbra on fire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visto daqui
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Ago 2019 às 21:40)

Raios visíveis em todos os quadrantes. Impressionante!
Fui a uma zona mais alta mas adivinhem, esqueci-me do cartão de memória da máquina em casa. 
No entanto, levei a GoPro, devo ter bons registos.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Ago 2019 às 21:53)

Boas...anda por aqui ,mas a passar ao lado ,com 24.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.5ºC / 31.2ºC .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Ago 2019 às 22:04)

Que fresquinho bom!


----------



## Bajorious (25 Ago 2019 às 22:07)

O espectáculo guardou-se para a noite 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 22:09)

Boas, trovoada para nordeste e já chove por aqui

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Ago 2019 às 23:08)

Manmarlopes disse:


> 20,4°CVisto daqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poente fantástico Manuel  Também fiz uns registos, mas só consigo partilhar amanhã 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (25 Ago 2019 às 23:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Poente fantástico Manuel  Também fiz uns registos, mas só consigo partilhar amanhã
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado, por aqui já acalmou, 1,5mm de precipitação e 19,0°C

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (25 Ago 2019 às 23:23)

Elas bem nascem a Sul mas depois dão ali um desvio e vão direitas ao Litoral norte onde nem era suposto haver grande festa.. Foi uma tarde/noite de falsos alarmes.

22.7°C // 47%hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (25 Ago 2019 às 23:46)

mais trovoada ao longe


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2019 às 00:13)

Boas noites, por aqui esta noite foi vivida com intensidade, forte trovoada com vários focos de incêndio pela encosta.
ficam aqui umas fotos.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2019 às 00:42)

Todo o quadrante Este parece uma discoteca. Muitos relâmpagos, a aumentarem de frequência. Eu a pensar que isto ia acalmar ao longo da madrugada mas parece-me que está a acontecer exatamente o contrário.


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2019 às 00:55)

Esta valente, estão aqui tão perto!! neste momento apenas vento...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2019 às 01:32)

Afinal sempre acalmou. Células em dissipação, chove moderado. 
Amanhã/hoje há mais.


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Ago 2019 às 02:27)

Trovoada a Oeste de Castelo Branco na zona de Mação/Ródão a célula ganhou força e intensificou. Vamos ver se o espetáculo se proporciona.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Ago 2019 às 03:14)

Nova intensificação a sul.. Aquele "resto" parece que vem ter aqui.

20.0°C // 66%hr





Edit: zona de Proença-a-Nova, Oleiros, Ródão deve estar bonito deve..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Ago 2019 às 03:55)

Bajorious disse:


> Nova intensificação a sul.. Aquele "resto" parece que vem ter aqui.
> 
> 20.0°C // 66%hr
> 
> ...


Está intenso visto de Castelo Branco enorme quantidade de raios.. Espero bem que ainda chegue aqui.


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Ago 2019 às 04:20)

Forte trovoada em Castelo Branco e está muito perigoso mesmo. Muito forte. Com chuva intensa a espaços.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Ago 2019 às 04:57)

Chuva forte ! Vento Forte ! Relâmpagos seguidos ! :O



Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 04:58)

Na Covilhã é impressionante a cadencia de relâmpagos,  trovões e agora a chuva que cai.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 05:26)

Continua agreste na Covilhã,  não tenho memória de algo assim.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 05:43)

No Fundão 23.9mm entre as 4h e as 5h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 05:56)

A chuva a abrandar nos últimos minutos, continuam por perto os relâmpagos e trovões ,  15.9°c.
4.2mm na estação do aeródromo entre as 3h e as 4h e 9.1mm entre as 4h e as 5h, muito mais será entre as 5h e as 6h.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Ago 2019 às 06:45)

Noite memorável.. Continua o festival agora mais brando.. Que grande MC's que foi criada na zona centro como há muito que não via e falo claro da MC's.. Era ótimo que algum membro pudesse fazer uma análise detalhada para o dia de hoje porque não vou poder fazê-lo. Mas há excelentes indicadores de que o dia de hoje vai ser super interessante e a instabilidade alimentada também pela convecção criada pela energia solar vai desencadear fortes células.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 07:08)

Bom dia, Covilhã 15.8°c, neste momento apenas com chuva moderada, para já as trovoadas a darem uma trégua depois de 3 horas seguidas por aqui.
Acumulado entre as 5h e as 6h na estação do aeródromo de 41.1mm , fixando o valor de hoje até às 6h em 54.4mm

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 15.8°c
Min 15.7°c
Max 23.2°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 6h com 16.1°c a essa hora .
Min horária 16.1°c às 7h
Max horária 21.9°c às 0h






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 07:12)

Voltam os trovões 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2019 às 08:31)

Norther disse:


> Boas noites, por aqui esta noite foi vivida com intensidade, forte trovoada com vários focos de incêndio pela encosta.
> ficam aqui umas fotos.


@Norther, fotos fantásticas.

Por aqui acordei ao som da chuva, apesar de ser pouca foi ótimo, 0,5mm e 18,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Ago 2019 às 11:41)

Norther disse:


> Boas noites, por aqui esta noite foi vivida com intensidade, forte trovoada com vários focos de incêndio pela encosta.
> ficam aqui umas fotos.


Valente a segunda! Aposto que te caiu alguma coisa naquele momento... 
Belos registos


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2019 às 12:16)

Boas...até enfim um dia de verão ...e esta foi bem regada pelas 4h da matina ,foi em cheio,trovoada mesmo por cima,chuva e granizo,coisa forte ,já não acontecia há muito tempo,bom fresco natural da manhã,foi passado numa esplanada...até fim algum descanso,nublado e com 21.9ºC e 19.0mm durante a noite .


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 12:57)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 20.7°c, céu nublado e vento fraco.
Acalmou a partir das 7h30m , a chuva fraca e chuviscos ainda se mantiveram até às 8h30m.
Hoje com os acumulados máximos do ano na estação do aeródromo 
Diário com 60.5mm
Horário com 41.1mm entre as 5h e as 6 h



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Norther (26 Ago 2019 às 14:19)

Boas tardes, vai o dia nublado sem vento, muito calmo e fresco.
Ontem bela noite e madrugada para quem gosta de trovoada, para quem não gosta foi de terror, muitas descargas ao redor da Vila com focos de incêndio, bombeiros a circularem, e de manhã não se falava de outra coisa  .
Pelas 4H ainda me levantei a tirar umas fotos, não apanhei os melhores mas deixo aqui mais estas.


----------



## Rafa111 (26 Ago 2019 às 14:43)

Já se estão a formar células a norte de Viseu e estão a vir para cá para o sul.
Vai começar cedo a festa ou... como já é habitual, vai passar tudo aqui ao lado


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2019 às 14:59)

Já se ouvem os trovões das trovoadas a N e NE.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:02)

Chuva torrencial, dum momento para o outro.


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2019 às 15:05)

Nickname disse:


> Chuva torrencial, dum momento para o outro.


Começou agora aqui. E é forte.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2019 às 15:07)

Boa chuvada!


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:09)

4 minutos depois de começar a chover a rua já estava assim:







*3.9mm* acumulados

Temperatura caiu dos 24ºC para os *19.7ºC*


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2019 às 15:11)

Se continuar assim por mais uns minutos, vamos ter inundações locais.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2019 às 15:16)

Boas...calmo ,só nublado e o sol aparecendo ,com 24.5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:16)

*18.5ºC*
Abrandou, mas continua a cair moderada a forte, e vão-se ouvindo trovões (um por minuto)

*6.3mm* acumulados.


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2019 às 15:24)

Volta a aumentar de intensidade. Ainda não parou. A estrada já parece um rio.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:26)

*18.1ºC
10.2mm*, chuva muito forte nos últimos minutos. Voltou a intensificar-se!!


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:33)

Novamente torrencial!!

*14.1mm *


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2019 às 15:39)

Nickname disse:


> Novamente torrencial!!
> 
> *14.1mm *


Incrível não pára.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:39)

*17.7ºC*
*17.4mm*


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:47)

*20.1mm, *não abranda nem um pouco!!!


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 15:57)

*27mm *em menos duma hora, continua a chuva forte a torrencial.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 16:04)

*31.2mm*, uma hora depois de começar a chover.
Finalmente parece estar a abrandar, mas ainda cai moderada a forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2019 às 16:06)

No site da ANEPC já aparece várias ocorrências no distrito de Viseu por inundação e quedas de árvores


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 16:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> No site da ANEPC já aparece várias ocorrências no distrito de Viseu por inundação e quedas de árvores



Como o nosso país tão pequeno, consegue ser tão diferente, principalmente quando ocorrem este tipo de trovoadas localizadas, que bom seria que viesse também uma boa chuvada, nem que fosse para apagar um incendio já considerável em Rio Maior, e outro em Tomar, mas desta vez vai passar tudo ao lado.
Agora nesta época do ano, os sistemas colectores não estão devidamente limpos, e depois não coonseguel colectar toda essa água que caiu, num curto espaço de tempo, e depois vão surgindo as inundações.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 16:17)

*17.5ºC*
Abrandou em definitivo, vai chovendo fraco a moderado!
*33.3mm*


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2019 às 16:19)

Com esta chuva toda num tão curto espaço de tempo eram expectáveis estas inundação, imagino como deve estar o recinto da Feira de São Mateus.
Pelo radar e satélite é bem visível o efeitos das montanhas do norte do distrito que potenciam o desenvolvimento das nuvens e consequente precipitação. Já a trovoada tem sido pouco relevante.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2019 às 16:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Como o nosso país tão pequeno, consegue ser tão diferente, principalmente quando ocorrem este tipo de trovoadas localizadas, que bom seria que viesse também uma boa chuvada, nem que fosse para apagar um incendio já considerável em Rio Maior, e outro em Tomar, mas desta vez vai passar tudo ao lado.
> Agora nesta época do ano, os sistemas colectores não estão devidamente limpos, e depois não coonseguel colectar toda essa água que caiu, num curto espaço de tempo, e depois vão surgindo as inundações.



Típico deste tipo de eventos, por norma quase sempre tudo muito localizado, e à bruta! De qualquer modo, tirando o elemento branco, é o maior sonho de qualquer meteolouco  A nível de IF , quando não os resolve com a precipitação que deixa, acaba muitas vezes por complicar as coisas! .


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2019 às 16:29)

Que chuvada brutal! Sorte de viver cá no alto. Deve estar lindo na zona da ribeira, deve.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2019 às 16:39)

Boas!
Que chuvada torrencial apanhei há pouco na A24 a caminho de Chaves. A temperatura desceu dos 25°C para os 13°C de acordo com o sensor do carro. Ficam umas fotos:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2019 às 16:43)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Que chuvada torrencial apanhei há pouco na A24 a caminho de Chaves. A temperatura desceu dos 25°C para os 13°C de acordo com o sensor do carro. Ficam umas fotos:



Muito boas Tiago, a segunda parece uma shelf cloud .


----------



## huguh (26 Ago 2019 às 17:04)

já chove e ouço alguns trovões ao longe


----------



## rubenpires93 (26 Ago 2019 às 17:55)

Hoje no que toca à zona de Castelo Branco não deverá ocorrer mais nada. Se houver será mais para o final do dia ou até depois para a noite mas pouco provável as linhas de instabilidade estão confinadas a norte da Estrela e pelo Alentejo. Por aqui seguimos com céu pouco nublado com ambiente abafado mas mais fresco que nos últimos dias bem agradável.


----------



## Nickname (26 Ago 2019 às 18:08)

Fim de tarde fresco e calmo, *19.4ºC*

Acumulado: *34.2mm*


----------



## dahon (26 Ago 2019 às 18:29)

Viseu cidade


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2019 às 18:33)

Boas...céu mais limpo,mais nuvens altas ,ligeira brisa de WNW,com 26.6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 20:17)

Que valente chuvada.


----------



## ricardop120 (26 Ago 2019 às 21:05)

Boas
Dia de ceu nublado com a celula de viseu  bem visível. 
A minima foi de 18.1°C e máxima de 30.1.°C 
Atualmente ceu praticamente linpo sem vento e com 22.4°C e humidade alta nos 78%


----------



## pedro303 (26 Ago 2019 às 21:12)

Viseu a porta da loja do cidadão hoje a tarde...





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Ago 2019 às 21:21)

pedro303 disse:


> Viseu a porta da loja do cidadão hoje a tarde...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pior deve ter sido mais abaixo na rotunda do Hospital onde a água tende a acumular...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2019 às 21:21)

Boas...já com céu limpo ,alguma brisa e com 23.6ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Ago 2019 às 22:03)

Pessoal da Covilhã e redondezas, aquele valor de madrugada é fiável? É que 41,1 mm numa hora já seria espetacular em qualquer altura, mas em pleno mês de agosto?!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2019 às 22:04)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ,lá fora 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 27.2ºC e 19.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Ago 2019 às 22:05)

Boa noite para arejar a casa ,lá fora 22.7ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.1ºC / 27.2ºC e 19.0mm.


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 22:05)

Boa noite , Covilhã 21.5°c, durante a tarde o céu com menos nebulosidade,  ainda caiu um aguaceiro mas sem acumular.
O acumulado de hoje é de 61.1mm e não os 60.5mm que tinha colocado num post anterior, dia de maior acumulado do ano na estação do aeródromo. 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 21.5°c
Min 15.7°c
Max 23.2°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 20h com 21.4°c a essa hora .
Min horária 15.5°c às 7h
Max horária 24.1°c às 17h

Deixo alguns frames da trovoada que ocorreu ontem  pelas 22h.a oeste , a qualidade não é a melhor mas é o possível.


























Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (26 Ago 2019 às 22:29)

Boa noite, 18,6°C co céu pouco nublado.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (26 Ago 2019 às 22:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Pessoal da Covilhã e redondezas, aquele valor de madrugada é fiável? É que 41,1 mm numa hora já seria espetacular em qualquer altura, mas em pleno mês de agosto?!


Boas, acredito que sejá fiável por aquilo que presenciei onde moro,  em linha reta deverei estar a menos de 2km da estação , trovoada como esta não me recordo , houve muitas pessoas que a partir das 4h não conseguiu dormir mais(eu fui um deles).
Na imagem de radar das 5h05m ve-se o eco vermelho localizado mesmo sob a zona da estação e manteve-se aí até já depois das 6h.





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Ago 2019 às 22:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Muito boas Tiago, a segunda parece uma shelf cloud .


Obrigado!
Sim, claramente uma shelf cloud. Quase que tivémos que parar o carro por causa da chuva. Chegou a meter medo.
Mais umas fotos:


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Ago 2019 às 08:12)

Bom dia, 16,4°C e neblina matinal

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (27 Ago 2019 às 09:26)

*18.2ºC*
Céu pouco nublado por agora, nevoeiro ao amanhecer.
Chuviscou durante a noite, acumulou *0.3mm*

Mínima: *14.3ºC*


----------



## Neves89 (27 Ago 2019 às 10:41)

Tal como prometido vou deixar aqui os videos que fiz no domingo na zona de Alijó 
Estes primeiros videos foi já à noite e a trovoada estava ainda entre a zona de São João da Pesqueira, Pinhão e Tabuaço.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QGh1ax0oNcTYtfK7kNiBm7LJFFCfsXUp/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FDN8WmPvD3OlNx80H2voOibyECx6upL5/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1lmKnaR6wp0x8gqSOEFVfgLx_8YH80uBW/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1YnrHINuqTPl6hUzHKWGjtLkpFLJefogh/view?usp=sharing

Este último video e mais longo foi ao final da tarde com uma trovoada bastante activa que passou entre Alijó e Sanfins do Douro

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Tz_plivrjKrN6Tlyps4JHKNZ7jVvRMBj/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2019 às 12:12)

Boas ...voltamos aos dias limpos e começa a fazer ,com 26.7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## magnusson73 (27 Ago 2019 às 13:08)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 25.5°c, céu parcialmente nublado na cidade mais nublado para a Serra,  o vento fraco.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 25.5°c
Min 17.5°c
Max 25.5°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 24.7°c a essa hora .
Min horária 14.8°c às 7h
Max horária 24.7°c às 12h

Vistas para nascente e para poente.








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Ago 2019 às 14:49)

Boa tarde.

Segundo o IPMA  a EMA de Covilhã (aeródromo) registou *61,3 mm* de precipitação no dia de ontem.
Essa zona do interior teve bons valores registados, podiam era ser menos concentrados no tempo para a terra absorver melhor.


----------



## ricardop120 (27 Ago 2019 às 20:51)

Boas

Por aqui dia começou com nevoeiro. Depois ceu praticamente limpo.
Nao houve vento por aqui.
A minima foi de 16.9°C e máxima de 29.9°C
Atualmente sem grandes alterações, com 20.1°C e 82°HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2019 às 21:32)

Boas...dia meio quente pela tarde ,alguma brisa ,com 24.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 17.6ºC / 30.6ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (27 Ago 2019 às 21:48)

Boa noite, Com algum atraso, mas só hoje foi possível, a célula que estava na zona de Coimbra vista de longe.
Céu ainda com algumas nuvens, com subida da temperatura máxima. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Ago 2019 às 22:18)

Voltamos hás noites mais frescas ,boa noite para arejar a casa ,com 23.5ºC e bom ambiente por casa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Ago 2019 às 22:29)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Que chuvada torrencial apanhei há pouco na A24 a caminho de Chaves. A temperatura desceu dos 25°C para os 13°C de acordo com o sensor do carro. Ficam umas fotos:





Tiagolco disse:


> Obrigado!
> Sim, claramente uma shelf cloud. Quase que tivémos que parar o carro por causa da chuva. Chegou a meter medo.
> Mais umas fotos:


Grandes apanhados Tiago! Tens tido sorte!


Serra do Açor disse:


> Boa noite, Com algum atraso, mas só hoje foi possível, a célula que estava na zona de Coimbra vista de longe.
> Céu ainda com algumas nuvens, com subida da temperatura máxima.
> 
> 
> ...



Fotos fenomenais, vê-se perfeitamente o perfil de uma cumulonimbus! Com a refração da luz do sol na atmosfera fica top!


----------



## Serra do Açor (28 Ago 2019 às 06:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Grandes apanhados Tiago! Tens tido sorte!
> 
> 
> Fotos fenomenais, vê-se perfeitamente o perfil de uma cumulonimbus! Com a refração da luz do sol na atmosfera fica top!


Obrigado ainda assim a foto é de telemóvel, pelo que com uma máquina fotográfica ficava bem melhor. 

Enviado do meu STARADDICT 6 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Ago 2019 às 07:47)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã com nevoeiro e 18,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2019 às 10:08)

Boas ...alguma neblina logo pela manhã ...ainda bom ambiente na rua ,nunca mais chove ,para a tarde ,com 20.9ºC...muito bom.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2019 às 12:26)

Boas ,sol e já vai aquecendo ,com 26.9ºC e algum vento de SSE.


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Ago 2019 às 12:34)

Boas, nevoeiro a dissipar com 22,0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## magnusson73 (28 Ago 2019 às 13:04)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 27.8°c, hoje já com mais calor que nos dias anteriores,  céu limpo.

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 27.8°c
Min 19.6°c
Max 27.8°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 12h com 27.3°c a essa hora .
Min horária 16°c às 8h
Max horária 27.3°c às 12h








Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2019 às 14:08)

Boas ...a tarde...mais ,com 30.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2019 às 17:44)

Boas...ainda na máxima força  no dia de hoje ,com 32.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Ago 2019 às 21:30)

Boas...melhor ambiente na rua e uma ligeira brisa ,com 25.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.0ºC / 32.7ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Ago 2019 às 08:20)

Bom dia, tal como ontem nevoeiro e 16,1°C.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2019 às 10:11)

Boas ...mais uns dias de inferno no horizonte ...nunca mais chove ,com 25.2ºC...já vai aquecendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2019 às 15:07)

Boas ...já cá está ,sol doentio ,com 33.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Ago 2019 às 16:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Grandes apanhados Tiago! Tens tido sorte


Bastante! 
Foram dias bem instáveis. Mal posso esperar por vos mostrar os registos que cá tenho. 
_____
As manhãs dos últimos dois dias têm sido de nevoeiro mas o calor tem puxado bem à tarde. Ontem até esteve bastante vento e mais fresquinho. Hoje já está mais quente. Alguns cumulus são visíveis por cima do Marão e Alvão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2019 às 18:57)

Boas ...sol quente  e ar quente ,com 32.5ºC .


----------



## ricardop120 (29 Ago 2019 às 20:46)

Boas 
Dia de ceu limpo com neblina pela manha. 
O vento foi tem temporariamente fraconde tarde. 
A minima foi de 15.4°C e máxima de 28.1°C
Atualmente sem alterações com 19.3°C e 83%HR


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Ago 2019 às 21:19)

Boas...hoje ainda em alta ,alguma brisa de WNW meia fresca,com 26.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 16.4ºC / 34.3ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Ago 2019 às 07:51)

Bom dia, hoje o nevoeiro apareceu à pouco, 12,2°C com mínima de 10,2°C, ontem máxima de 30,7°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2019 às 12:27)

Boas... este gajo nunca mais sai da frente ...estou farto dele ,nunca mais chove ,mais uma tarde de inferno ,com 31.9ºC e sol doentio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2019 às 15:40)

Boas ...inferno ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2019 às 17:09)

Boas ...pior ,com 35.2ºC .


----------



## Cesar (30 Ago 2019 às 18:36)

O dia aqueceu bem mas agora levantou se o vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2019 às 19:05)

Boas...ainda perigoso ,com 33.8ºC .


----------



## magnusson73 (30 Ago 2019 às 20:06)

Boa tarde, Covilhã 29.1°c, dia de calor com algumas nuvens altas 

Temperaturas:
Na cidade 610 mt (auriol)
Atual 29.1°c
Min 21.1°c
Max 31.4°c 

Estação do aeródromo 482 mt (ipma)até às 18h com 34.2°c a essa hora .
Min horária 16°c às 8h
Max horária 34.5°c às 17h





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Ago 2019 às 21:32)

Boas...ainda quente ,só ar quente ,com 27.1ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.5ºC / 35.4ºC .


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Ago 2019 às 22:28)

Boas!
Dia quentinho, hein? 
Chega agora à noite e é um alívio total. Também veio com ela o vento moderado de Oeste que ajuda a varrer o calor.
Deu para ver algum desenvolvimento vertical mas muito ao longe já em Espanha.
Deixo algumas fotos de hoje. Na aldeia de Lamas de Olo, serra do Alvão:




Régua e arredores:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Ago 2019 às 23:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Dia quentinho, hein?
> Chega agora à noite e é um alívio total. Também veio com ela o vento moderado de Oeste que ajuda a varrer o calor.
> Deu para ver algum desenvolvimento vertical mas muito ao longe já em Espanha.
> ...


Estive aí em julho do ano passado de férias e achei essa zona incrivelmente interessante. As paisagens nem parecem ser de Portugal Continental, mas sim de uma ilha vulcânica, devido às montanhas a toda a volta. Vila Real, Lamego, Chaves, Pedras Salgadas, Pinhão, Amarante... Lugares com história e com um grande património. 
Para além disso, essa é a terra de metade dos meus avós, metade essa que jaz num cemitério.  

Essa zona achei muito ventosa, sobretudo durante a tarde/noite. Deve ter a ver com o facto de ter montanhas a toda a volta, que criam uma espécie de "corredor de vento".


----------



## windchill (30 Ago 2019 às 23:36)

Boa noite amigos.

Acabei de criar um tópico com algumas fotos que consegui obter da trovoada do fim de semana passado na Beira Baixa.

Fica aqui o link a quem quiser dar o olhinho...

[URL="https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/2019-08-25-26-trovoada-na-beira-baixa-vista-do-rosmaninhal-idanha-a-nova.10105/"]2019.08.25 & 26 - Trovoada na Beira Baixa (Vista do Rosmaninhal/Idanha-A-Nova)[/URL]


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2019 às 12:10)

Boas ...inferno já cá mora ,noite tropical ,nunca mais chove ,com 31.7ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2019 às 14:46)

Boas ...inferno ,com 34.1ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2019 às 17:08)

Boas...ainda há solta ,com 33.4ºC e ar quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2019 às 21:09)

Boas...hoje a noite parece mais fresca,com 26.3ºC e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Ago 2019 às 22:06)

Boas...a brisa continua ligeira ,com 25.0ºC...vai descendo .

Dados de hoje 22.8ºC / 34.5ºC .

De do mês 21.0mm.


----------

